# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Elenco Clienti E Fornitori

## gaeconta

Le seguenti domande:
1) scheda carburante come registrarla in contabilità come una fattura d'acquisto e farlo confluire nel registro iva o come un elemento negativo e i distributori devono essere inseriti nell'elenco fornitori?
2) spese di assicurazione devono andare nell'elenco fornitori? io ritengo di no ho ragione?
3) spese di vitto vanno registrate solo come componenti negative quando sono ricevute fiscali e quindi non vanno nell'elenco clienti e fornitori?
Commento speriamo che a Visco non venga qualche altra idea per semplificarci la vita.

----------


## Speedy

> Le seguenti domande:
> 1) scheda carburante come registrarla in contabilità come una fattura d'acquisto e farlo confluire nel registro iva o come un elemento negativo e i distributori devono essere inseriti nell'elenco fornitori?
> 2) spese di assicurazione devono andare nell'elenco fornitori? io ritengo di no ho ragione?
> 3) spese di vitto vanno registrate solo come componenti negative quando sono ricevute fiscali e quindi non vanno nell'elenco clienti e fornitori?
> Commento speriamo che a Visco non venga qualche altra idea per semplificarci la vita.

  1) In base alle regole dei vecchi elenchi ante 1994, le carte carburanti non andavano indicate nell'elenco fornitori.
2) Le spese di assicurazione non vanno registrate nella contabilità iva (ad esclusione dei semplificati con registrazione solo ai fini imposte dirette) in quanto la quietanza rilasciata dall'assicurazione non è una fattura. Quindi non vanno nell'elenco fornitori.
3) Per le spese di vitto bisogna vedere che tipo di documento si registra. Se ricevuta fiscale, vale quanto detto sub 2 per le assicurazioni. Se fatture, vanno invece comprese nell'elenco fornitori se registrate nella contabilità iva (anche se con imposta indetraibile). Tuttavia non vi è obbligo di registrare sulla contabilità iva le fattura con imposta indetraibile.
Ciao

----------


## gaeconta

MA SE LE SCHEDE CARBURANTE NON VENGONO INSERITE NELL'ELENCO FORNITORI IL TOTALE IMPONIBILE E L'IVA PORTATI IN DETRAZIONE (OVVIAMENTE SI PARLA DI CARBURANTE DI AUTOCARRI) DELL'ELENCO NON COINCIDERA CON IL TOTALE IVA PORTATO IN DETRAZIONE IN DICHIARAZIONE? QUESTA DISCORDANZA NON POTREBBE FAR SCATTARE UN CONTROLLO A QUESTO PUNTO?  :Confused:

----------


## Speedy

> MA SE LE SCHEDE CARBURANTE NON VENGONO INSERITE NELL'ELENCO FORNITORI IL TOTALE IMPONIBILE E L'IVA PORTATI IN DETRAZIONE (OVVIAMENTE SI PARLA DI CARBURANTE DI AUTOCARRI) DELL'ELENCO NON COINCIDERA CON IL TOTALE IVA PORTATO IN DETRAZIONE IN DICHIARAZIONE? QUESTA DISCORDANZA NON POTREBBE FAR SCATTARE UN CONTROLLO A QUESTO PUNTO?

  Ribadisco che nella normativa ante 1994 non era necessario che i totali degli elenchi clienti-fornitori coincidessero con i totali della dichiarazione iva.
Inoltre, valutando la situazione odierna, immagina che tra i clienti vi siano persone fisiche o enti senza partita iva. Tali nominativi non vanno per il 2006 indicati nell'elenco, per cui confermo che i totali degli elenchi 2006 non devono necessariamente coincidere con quelli della dichiarazione iva.
Ciao

----------

